# [Sammelthread] Gamescom 2012



## Hansvonwurst (13. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bilderquelle: gamescom.de


Hallo liebes Forum!
Hier eine kleine Premiere und ein Versuch: Ein Sammelthread zu einer Messe!

*Sammelthread Gamescom 2012*

*Inhaltsverzeichnis:*


 Die W-Fragen
 Trailer
 Allgemeine Informationen
 Aktionen
 Bestätigte Spiele
 
*Die W-Fragen:*


Was?
Die Gamescom ist die größte Spielemesse der Welt.
 
Wann?
Sie findet vom 15.-19.8. statt.
Am 15.8. sind keine Privatbesucher gestattet, an den restlichen Tagen ist sie frei für alle zugänglich.
Geöffnet ist sie für Privatbesucher:
Donnerstag und Freitag von 10:00-20:00
Samstag von 9:00-20:00
Sonntag von 9:00-18:00
 
 
Wo?
In der Kölner Messe
 
Kosten:
Neben der Reise nach Köln kosten Tageskarten ab 6,50€, genaue Preise und einen Link zum Ticketshop findet man auf der Seite der Messe. Tickets für Samstag sind nicht mehr erhältlich.
 
*Trailer:*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DHZY4hefaJk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Allgemeine Informationen*:


Das diesjährige Partnerland ist Korea.
Aufgrund der großen Besucheranzahl im vorherigen Jahr wurde die Austellungsfläche auf 140 000 m² vergrößert. Das entspricht 16 Prozent mehr als 2011 und einer Gesamtfläche von ca.20 Fußballfeldern.
Die vollständige Ausstellerliste finden sie hier: gamescom | Ausstellersuche | Suche
Erstmals werden mobile Spiele für Tablets und Smartpohnes einen eigenen Bereich erhalten.
Die Karten-Vorbesteller werden einen eigenen zusätzlichen Eingang erhalten
300 Neuvorstellungen sollen stattfinden.


*Aktionen:*


In der Kölner Innenstatt wieder das Gamescom Festival statt. Das Programm sieht wie folgt aus:
Freitag, 17.08.: Mobilée, Chima, Olli Schulz und Kettcar
Samstag, 18.08.: **** Art, Let's Dance!, Der König tanzt., Überraschungsact 
Sonntag, 19.08.:Benjrose, Vierkanttretlager, Max Prosa, Bosse, THEES UHLMANN & Band
 
Wie jedes Jahr wird die deutsche CaseMod Meisterschaft auch dieses Jahr auf der Messe stattfinden. DCMM | Deutsche CaseMod Meisterschaft
Auch dieses Jahr wird der Gamescom-Award vergeben. Bis zum 12. Juli kann man sein Spiel noch anmelden (sofern man Aussteller ist), das während der Messe von einer Fachjury bewertet wird. Es wird mindestens 8 Kategorien geben.
Eine Retro-Ausstellung mit Geräten aus der Anfangszeit der Videospiele wird gezeigt.
Auch wird dieses Jahr die "Speakers' Corner" mit dabei sein mit Podiumsdiskussionen rund um Videospiele. Das Programm ist noch nicht bekannt (mein persönlicher Tipp)
Die Ausstellung "The Art of Games" wird Concept Arts von vielen verschiedenen Spieledesignern zeigen.
Das Jugendforum NRW wird Videospiele unter dem Bildungspädagogischen Aspekt betrachten.
Für Cosplay Freunde wird es das "cosplay village" geben.
LG wird für Trailervorstellungen ein Kino mit 500 Plätze sponsoren.
Blizzard wird an ihrem Stand unter anderem Showmatches in Starcraft 2, Top-Gilden von World of Warcraft und ein Liveorchester zeigen.
Die ESL wird bei den Intel Extreme Masters auch dieses Jahr an den "Privatbesuchertage" auch League of Legends und Starcraft 2 Turniere zeigen.
*
Bestätigte Spiele:*

Keine Garantie auf Vollständigkeit!


Arma 3
Assassins Creed 3
Borderlands 2
Call of Duty: Black Ops 2
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow - Mirror of Fate
Crysis 3
Dark Souls: Prepare to Die Edition
Diablo 3 
Dishonored: Die Maske des Zorns
F1 2012
F1 Race Stars
Far Cry 3
FIFA 13
Geheimakte 3
Hitman Absolution
Jack Keane 2
Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2013
Lost Planet 3
Metal Gear Rising Reveneagnce
Medal of Honor: Warfighter
NBA 2k13
Ni No Kuni: Wrath Of The White Witch
Need for Speed Most Wanted
One Piece: Pirate Warriors
Planetside 2
Pro Evolution Soccer 2013
Rayman: Legends
Resident Evil 6
Sacred Citadel
Sim City
Sleeping Dogs
Starcraft 2: Heart of the Swarm
Star Trek
Star Wars: The Old Republic
Tales of Graces F
Tank! Tank! Tank!
Tekken Tag Tournament 2
Tomb Raider
Warface
World of Warcraft: Mists of Pandaria
XCOM: Enemy Unknown
 

(persönliche) *Hinweise: *Es ist zu erwarten, dass wie im letzten Jahr die Messetage am Wochenende stark besucht sein werden.
Auch ist mit Staus zu rechnen, da die Messe nahe bei der Innenstadt liegt. Ich empfehle unter der Woche die Messe zu besuchen und zur Anreise öffentliche Verkehrsmittel zu nutzen. Die Eintrittskarte gilt wie jedes Jahr als Fahrkarte im VRR und VRM Gebiet.


Quellen:
gamescom.de
dcmm.de
pcgameshardware.de
pcgames.de


----------



## reinhardrudi (14. Mai 2012)

sehr schön freu mich schon,ich gehe wegen dem ansturm immer mittwochs hin,da hat man wenigstens was davon 


```
Erstmals werden mobile Spiele für Tablets und Smartpohnes einen eigenen Bereich erhalten
```
 
hab eigentlich gedacht das die mobilen in leipzig bei der gamesconvetion sind????

mfg


----------



## Robonator (14. Mai 2012)

Nope leider nicht. Ich will erst hin wenn ich 18 bin


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Mai 2012)

reinhardrudi schrieb:


> ```
> Erstmals werden mobile Spiele für Tablets und Smartpohnes einen eigenen Bereich erhalten
> ```
> 
> hab eigentlich gedacht das die mobilen in leipzig bei der gamesconvetion sind????


 
Afaik gibts die gar nicht (mehr).
2011 wurde sie 3 Monate vorher abgesagt. heise online | Leipziger Games Convention ist offline

Nun wird in Köln diesen Spielen mittlerweile ein so großer Stellenwert zugeordnet, dass sie jetzt einen eigenen Bereich bekommen, wo es nur solche Spiele gibt!


----------



## reinhardrudi (14. Mai 2012)

auch nicht schlecht-alles an einem platz 

mfg


----------



## Soulja110 (22. Mai 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Nope leider nicht. Ich will erst hin wenn ich 18 bin


 
18 zu sein bringt dir auf der GC wenig bis garnix sofern sie nicht mal auf den Trichter kommen 18er Hallen einzurichten. Einzig Gute du kannst dann abends nach der Show noch mal schön ins Pascha vor der Heimreise


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Mai 2012)

Ich persönlich weiß nicht, was alle mit ihren 18er Hallen haben!
Anstehen wird man so oder so für die Blockbuster-Games, egal, ob USK 18 oder nicht!


----------



## Philipus II (22. Mai 2012)

Ich bin wohl am 15.08 (Fachbesuchertag) und 16.08. vor Ort.

Zumindest ist die Akkreditierung beantragt.


----------



## Soulja110 (22. Mai 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich persönlich weiß nicht, was alle mit ihren 18er Hallen haben!
> Anstehen wird man so oder so für die Blockbuster-Games, egal, ob USK 18 oder nicht!


 
Ich kann dir ganz genau erklären, was wir alle mit den 18er Hallen haben 

zB letztes Jahr. Da gabs Diablo 3, Skyrim, MW3, Borderlands 2, BF3 etc. Alles geniale Titel und von keinem Titel hat man auch nur nen Fetzen Bildmaterial gesehen, sofern man sich nicht >3 Stunden angestellt hat weils FSK 16+ Titel waren. Ich mein ich hätte ja nicht mal zocken wollen, aber den anderen Leuten beim Zocken zuschauen oder Videos angucken wie man es zb beim SWTOR/GW2 Stand konnte wär schon geil gewesen. In ner 18er Halle könnte man alle Messestände von FSK 16+ Spielen viel offener gestalten anstatt so Bunker da hin zu pflanzen damit auch ja kein 12 jähriges Kiddy im vorbei laufen nen Spritzer Blut auf irgendeinem Bildschirm sieht.
Noch geiler wär natürlich, einfach das Eintrittsalter auf 18 anzuheben, viele Kiddys waren da letztes Jahr eh nicht unterwegs. Der allergrößte Anteil war mMn zwischen 18-35 Jahren. Und das dann die Besucherzahlen einbrechen kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, letztes Jahr war ja Ausnahmezustand und für dieses Jahr hab ich schon Mails gekriegt, dass man zumindest für Samstag die Karte vorbestellen muss sonst kommt man möglicherweise garnet rein.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Mai 2012)

Und man hat ja auch so schön an Risen 2 letztes Jahr gesehen, dass das alle so machen würden...
Wenn ich Trailer sehen wollte, dann geh ich ins Internet. Die Bunker sind nämlich auch da, damit man kontrolliert Bildmaterial rausgibt. (Stichwort: Kameras)


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Mai 2012)

Update:


Die Karten-Vorbesteller werden einen eigenen zusätzlichen Eingang erhalten
Auch dieses Jahr wird der Gamescom-Award vergeben. Bis zum 12.  Juli kann man sein Spiel noch anmelden (sofern man Aussteller ist), das  während der Messe von einer Fachjury bewertet wird. Es wird mindestens 8  Kategorien geben.
Eine Retro-Ausstellung mit Geräten aus der Anfangszeit der Videospiele wird gezeigt.
Auch wird dieses Jahr die "Speakers' Corner" mit dabei sein mit  Podiumsdiskussionen rund um Videospiele. Das Programm ist noch nicht  bekannt (mein persönlicher Tipp)
Die Ausstellung "The Art of Games" wird Concept Arts von vielen verschiedenen Spieledesignern zeigen.
Das Jugendforum NRW wird Videospiele unter dem Bildungspädagogischen Aspekt betrachten.


----------



## Philipus II (24. Mai 2012)

So, Akkreditierung ist durch. Ich werde also am Fachbesuchertag und am ersten normalen Tag vor Ort sein. Mal schaun, wen man so trifft.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Mai 2012)

Nice!
Ich bin nur an den Privatbesucher-Tagen anwesend. (Do und Sa).d


----------



## ChaoZ (24. Mai 2012)

Ich bin nur am Donnerstag da, Abends geht's dann wieder ab nach Hause.


----------



## Philipus II (25. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht gibts ja die Möglichkeit, ein paar Worte zu wechseln.


----------



## Apek (31. Mai 2012)

Karte im Vorverkauf erstanden für den Donnerstag.


----------



## omega™ (7. Juni 2012)

Wird es auf der diesjährigen Gamescom auch paar PCGHX User geben die sich als Gruppe zusammenschließen?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Juni 2012)

Das liegt an uns, afaik ist da noch nichts geplant...
Ich hab nichts dagegen ein paar User zu treffen, nur da müsste wer was organisieren!


----------



## Menthe (7. Juni 2012)

Ich werde dieses Jahr vermutlich eher nicht fahren, die Wartezeiten letztes Jahr waren schon verrückt und um Fortsetzung XY zu sehen die sich nicht verändert hat gegenüber dem Vorgänger muss ich nicht sehen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. Juni 2012)

Update trotz Grippe:
Capcom, Crytek, Namco Bandai, Perfect World, Rondomedia, Sony  Computer Entertainment, Turtle Entertainment und die World Cyber Games wurden von der Gamescomseite als Aussteller bestätigt.


----------



## Gast12307 (13. Juni 2012)

Danke Hansi  muss man Karten vorbestellen oder kann man auch so rein ? Alle bestellen aufeinmal vor


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Juni 2012)

Naja, am Samstag darf man nur mit Vorverkaufskarten rein, ansonsten kommt man auch durch die Tageskasse!(Wenn es nicht zu voll wird)
Ich persönlich würde allerdings über Saturn oder die GC-Seite mir Karten holen, da man so außerhalb von Köln parken kann und mit dem ÖPNV reinkommt und sich nicht durch den Stadverkehr drängeln muss.


----------



## Gast12307 (14. Juni 2012)

okay danke  ich besorg mir dann mal Karten  

PS: Gute Besserung


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. Juni 2012)

Update:
Gamescom: Microsoft sagt Teilnahme an weltweit größter Publikumsmesse für Spiele ab




alfi_hartkor schrieb:


> Gute Besserung


 
Danke Alfi


----------



## nexistar (15. Juni 2012)

Was ist mit Take 2 ? die sollen doch auch kommen. Gerade deswegen möchte ich dieses Jahr auch dorthin. Anscheinend sollen news zu gta 5 und Borderlands 2 geben. Bin da richtig gespannt und zudem, würde ich mich freuen wenn Red Dead Redemption 2 wenn es rauskommt, auch auf PC portiert wird. Das Spiel ist klasse, aber ich habe keine Lust mir eine Konsole zu kaufen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. Juni 2012)

Take 2 wurde bereits als Aussteller betsätigt!
An Games allerdings noch nichts. Wobei ich die Chancen auf Borderlands 2 als gut einschätze! (Sie haben es sogar im Mai auf der RPC als Demo (mit einer 15 Minuten-Schlange) gehabt!)


----------



## GrEmLiNg (16. Juni 2012)

Ich werde nicht zur GC gehen, war jetzt 2 J in folge da. Und da ich eine 2 Grafikkarte Plane, Spar ich mir lieber das Geld für andre wichtige HW teile die für Große. Und kommende Games wichtig sind.


----------



## Atomtoaster (18. Juni 2012)

Ich bin am Start, wenn ich denn Urlaub bekomme.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Juni 2012)

Update:


Trailer hinzugefügt
300 Neuvorstellungen sollen stattfinden.
Für Cosplay Freunde wird es das "cosplay village" geben.
LG wird für Trailervorstellungen ein Kino mit 500 Plätze sponsoren.
Von Konami wurden spielbare Spiele bestätigt.


----------



## ChaoZ (28. Juni 2012)

Ich stehe ja nicht so auf das ganze Cosplay-Zeugs, hat letztes Jahr eher genervt. Das mit dem Kino finde ich ganz cool, ist denn bekannt was da gezeigt wird? Generell Trailer der dort vorgestellten Spiele?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Juni 2012)

Ich hab bisher nur mitbekommen, dass das Kino für Trailer da ist, mehr auch nicht.
Ich persönlich find COsplay gar nicht mal so schlecht, solang es gut gemacht ist. Aber wenn ein Haufen Cosplay-Failer da ist, ists grässlich.


----------



## SickStar (28. Juni 2012)

Bin am Donnerstag und Freitag auch dabei. Freue mich schon  Wird bestimmt einlustiges Spektakel.

Gruß


----------



## GTA 3 (29. Juni 2012)

Nooohh  ich mach zu der Zeit den Führerschein.. -.-
Mal schauen vllt lässt sich was einplanen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. Juli 2012)

Update:
Weitere Spiele hinzugefügt und Sammelthreads verlinkt.
Inhaltsverzeichnis hinzugefügt


----------



## nexistar (4. Juli 2012)

Wieso ist Diablo 3 eigentlich immer noch so in hype ?. Das Spiel ist längst draußen, und ich finde dass Torchlight 2 das Spiel einfach überrennen wird. Zum Cosplay, ich finde wie Hansvonwurst es sagte, auch interessant "wenn" sie gut gemacht wurden. Beispielsweise, habe ich mal ein Cosplay von dem Piraten gesehen aus Fluch der Karibik. Der Kerl hat genau so ausgeschaut wie Jhonny Depp. Einfach klasse. Was ich persönlich jedoch etwas schade finde, ist dass es zu viele "babes" auf der Gamescom gibt. Ein schöner Anblick teilweise ja, aber etwas zu übertrieben nach meinem Geschmack^^.


----------



## Steff456 (16. August 2012)

Wann sind die Redakteure da? Würde nachher gerne wieder zu Eurem Stand kommen!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. August 2012)

Der CoD Stand ist wirklich das letzte 
Da kommt man dann mal endlich rein, 1. nur Konsolen und wenn man drinn ist, dauerts noch weit über eine Stunde, bis man ans Spielen kommt und das wurde vorher nicht gesagt 
Und das Spiel ist Grafik und Soundmäßig immer noch nicht besser, aber was soll man schon bei dem Laden erwarten


----------



## GrEmLiNg (20. August 2012)

Das Beste war doch, das die eignen Mitarbeiter draussen vor der GC die T-shirts für 15- 20 € verkaufen wollten. S a F t  L a D e N  Weill die CreW T-shirts hat nicht jeder......


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. August 2012)

GrEmLiNg schrieb:


> Das Beste war doch, das die eignen Mitarbeiter draussen vor der GC die T-shirts für 15- 20 € verkaufen wollten. S a F t  L a D e N  Weill die CreW T-shirts hat nicht jeder......


 

Ist ja Hammer.Da haben die ja feine Leute eingestellt^^.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (20. August 2012)

jo von Cod Black Ops 2


----------

